# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Cara potong japmat yg rapih

## david_pupu

dear para suhu2, 

bisa ada yg kasih pencerahan cara untuk memotong japmat dgn rapih. 

apa bener cuma bisa rapih kalau pakai gerinda potong

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> setebal benang layangan om


wah itu sih bagus ...dcba om owi..nanti share penampakannya...ntu om owi alatnya ada drumah atau dmn?hehe

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Wih keren om abi. 
> 
> Boleh tau kisaran harga alat potong kain itu ?
> 
> Oh ya om abi. Itu jap matt atau matala biru ya. Ko agak beda dgn japmat newbie seratnya ada warna biru dan hijau muda ?
> 
> Boleh tau om beli dimana dan harga berapa ?
> 
> 
> ...


*Om David invest cutting kain (listrik)*, dan teman2 yg motong di charge ....................................... satu Japmat rata2 100rb. kan balik ....

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

